# What grooming things would I need



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm thinking that when Dexter is needing some grooming that I would have a go myself. I currently cut & style all my son's hair - so am quite used to using clippers, thinning scissors etc

What would I need for a basic kit ? Plus I googled Grooming on Amazon & found hundreds of books so is there a 'bible' that would help ?

(I would have loved to do the course that was mentioned here but I'm too far away unfortunately ).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Lisa
Well since doing the grooming course I have decided to do Millie's grooming myself. Its taken me a while to think of what grooming bits I really need but think I've got it sussed now.

To start with, I've found that using Pet Head shampoo and their yellow conditioner has proved an invaluable start. It really softens and smooths the fur, so getting through the fur is much, much easier.

The equipment, in order-ish of using it.
Slicker brush, Le Pooche is a good make but expensive.
Metal comb
Grooming clippers and pack of comb attachments
Thinning scissors
Long scissors
Scissors with rounded ends for around the eyes
De Matting comb

I think thats it. The one other 'small' item I want, is a grooming table. I'll be more confident if Millie can stand nicely and I can use both hands to groom with.

I'm sure others will give you more detailed advice.

Is there a local college near you who offers grooming courses, they may well do a one day course.


----------

